# Very rough idle with AC On



## bill.townsend (May 27, 2007)

First time so be easy. 

I have a 1996 200SX that runs just great as long as the AC is off. The Car will idle just fine when it's cold and the AC is on, but as soon as it warms up, it won't idle at all. The check engine light is on, but when I tried to read the error message with a generic code reader, I got an error indication (no code, just error). 

Anyone had a similar experience? 

Thanks, BT


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

try pulling the code without a reader, use the self diagnostic screw on the pcm


----------



## bill.townsend (May 27, 2007)

I used to work on cars before computers (early 70's). I do understand electronics, but am unfamiliar with these accronyms, what is a pcm?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

bill.townsend said:


> I used to work on cars before computers (early 70's). I do understand electronics, but am unfamiliar with these accronyms, what is a pcm?


here is a link to pull the codes from the ECU
hope this helps.
http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/84062-how-manually-pull-define-ecu-error-codes.html


----------



## bill.townsend (May 27, 2007)

Thanks. 

I'll take a look tomorrow.


----------

